# Fat Shock, Realizing Growth



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright. My best friend and I love taking photos and going on silly roadtrips, but after the last sets of photos I realized that I have gotten a lot fatter. At first it was shock, because I never felt that large. After looking a while I realized that, yeah, when you're edging to 300, you will look different on film! 

So, has anyone else had a fairly quick weight gain without realizing, or maybe you hit a weight that shocked even you without trying? Since I've always been fat I never thought I'd be so shocked about how I looked, but wow... things do change!

Photo Example:


----------



## Weejee (Sep 29, 2007)

In 2005 I gained 22 lbs from frequenting the vending machines at work. Whe I had photos taken, I was horrified to see how big my boobs had become. They looked like my matronly aunt's. But I'm 54, now at the age I remember my aunt at! No reason not to look matronly at my age.

Luv, Weej

P. S. Tried on an old dress, far too tight, but I saw how flattering the old-style shoulder pads were, I think i'm gonna go out and get shoulder pads!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 29, 2007)

I think photos definitely show just how much I've gained over the years, and I totally relate to your "wow" moment. Honestly it's kinda fun to look back and compare.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually, whenever I or anyone takes a photo of me, I'm in total shock. I don't know what it is, but I must have a completely different image of myself in my head. It seems I'm a lot better looking in my head than in pix. LOL!

I experience a different kind of shock whenever I look at old photos of me. I am always blown away by how normal my weight/body was, even though I felt, was told and was always treated as very fat. Weird.

Chris


----------



## Dummy Rum (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that picture... the skinny girl looks like the one who's shocked at the weight gain, though.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 1, 2007)

I've put on about 60 pounds (on purpose) in the past 4 months. I know I am fatter. I know that for a while, I was buying a new pair of jeans every 2 weeks or so because my old ones weren't fitting right anymore. But for whatever reason I can never tell that I actually look fatter. I just don't see the gains- at all. Until I see a picture of myself. And then I am in shock. 

I just recently started to notice the changes outside of pictures, but they seem very minor to me. Though I know that they are pretty drastic. I mean, 60 pounds is a lot of weight.

Soo, yeah. I can totally relate. : ))


----------



## troubadours (Oct 1, 2007)

unfortunately, i don't get to take too many body shots of myself. i do notice my gains though - all i have to do is look down  also, my clothes have definitely been harder to get into. i just fill up more space than i did a few months ago. i love it all, of course


----------



## Tanicarl (Oct 2, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I think photos definitely show just how much I've gained over the years, and I totally relate to your "wow" moment. Honestly it's kinda fun to look back and compare.



I definately agree with Aurora, it is a wow moment and quite exciting !


----------



## GPL (Oct 3, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I've put on about 60 pounds (on purpose) in the past 4 months. I know I am fatter. I know that for a while, I was buying a new pair of jeans every 2 weeks or so because my old ones weren't fitting right anymore. But for whatever reason I can never tell that I actually look fatter. I just don't see the gains- at all. Until I see a picture of myself. And then I am in shock.
> 
> I just recently started to notice the changes outside of pictures, but they seem very minor to me. Though I know that they are pretty drastic. I mean, 60 pounds is a lot of weight.
> 
> Soo, yeah. I can totally relate. : ))



Girl, you look totally hot! And hearing you talk about your gains is absolutely amazing:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Oct 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> unfortunately, i don't get to take too many body shots of myself. i do notice my gains though - all i have to do is look down  also, my clothes have definitely been harder to get into. i just fill up more space than i did a few months ago. i love it all, of course



You are just like Ivy, a very sexy girl, who also loves to talk about gaining weight and it's results. We love that!:wubu:


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Actually, whenever I or anyone takes a photo of me, I'm in total shock. I don't know what it is, but I must have a completely different image of myself in my head. It seems I'm a lot better looking in my head than in pix. LOL!
> 
> I experience a different kind of shock whenever I look at old photos of me. I am always blown away by how normal my weight/body was, even though I felt, was told and was always treated as very fat. Weird.
> 
> Chris



I recently looked through old photos of myself from high school - when I was teased quite a lot for being fat and I believed it. Now 240 pounds heavier I look at those photos and realize I wasn't fat at all. It is amazing how other people's perceptions of our bodies compare to our own. 

Seeing a photo of myself now, sometimes I don't even recognize the person I see! The picture in my mind and the picture in my hand never quite match up.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 4, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Alright. My best friend and I love taking photos and going on silly roadtrips, but after the last sets of photos I realized that I have gotten a lot fatter. At first it was shock, because I never felt that large. After looking a while I realized that, yeah, when you're edging to 300, you will look different on film!



You definitely look good. Where was that taken? I love the console thingy.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2007)

GPL said:


> You are just like Ivy, a very sexy girl, who also loves to talk about gaining weight and it's results. We love that!:wubu:




well i'm glad we're all on the same page with whats good to talk about :batting:


----------



## GPL (Oct 5, 2007)

troubadours said:


> well i'm glad we're all on the same page with whats good to talk about :batting:



You are way too cute, do you know that?:smitten:


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 9, 2007)

I've experienced something like that. Back when I was younger I didn't think much of my weight. Whenever I look back at it, I can't believe how much I've changed and how skinny I was, because even though I know I got bigger, I didn't think I changed all THAT much.


----------

